

Hacker news for business - honksillet

Is there a hacker news, or somethings similar, for business news?
======
wanda
StackExchange and Reddit have a lot of options for business or finance.

There's also a list of (active) Hacker News clones:

    
    
      http://hn4hn4x.herokuapp.com
    

From which you can find Trejdify, a HN for business:

    
    
      http://www.trejdify.com

